# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Is there a "Printable Format" of blog entries?

## EdHanrahan

No problem on regular forum entries, under "Thread Tools".  It must be there somewhere for blog entries, but I can't seem to find it.

Some of the longer discussions here provide great reading for the commuter train!

Thanks!

----------

